# Foot placement on the Leg Press



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2006)

Ive read two different articles on the SAME MAGAZINE as to where to put your feet on the platform to focus more on the hamstrings and/or quads.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 3, 2006)

Hamstrings = higher up the platform
Quads = lower down the platform

You can get more technical but I think this answer your question.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 3, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Hamstrings = higher up the platform
> Quads = lower down the platform
> 
> You can get more technical but I think this answer your question.


What about wide/narrow, doesn't matter as much on a leg press as a squat?


----------



## largepkg (Apr 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What about wide/narrow, doesn't matter as much on a leg press as a squat?




I believe pointing the toes out will hit more inner and vice versa. Remember the leg press is a stationary sled versus a squat where you have many more stabilizers in effect.


Mods please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2006)

pointing the toes out allows people to get better depth as it compensates for lack of flexability by "unlocking" the hips and calves.

If you want to stress different portions of the leg try moving your stance from narrow to wider.  the wider you go the greater emphasis you will put on your adductor muscles as they will be tugging at the patella to track properly.  If you move your stance slower together you will be targeting your abductors to a greater extent as they will be doing the opposite.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 4, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Hamstrings = higher up the platform
> Quads = lower down the platform
> 
> You can get more technical but I think this answer your question.



thats exactly what I was looking for, thanx.

The magazine I read said the higher up your foot placement is, the more the quads are used.  Then a few months later, another issue said the opposite (what you said).  After thinking of the movement itself, I figured THIS was the correct inscription, but...had to ask.


----------

